# cleaning human skull?



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have a skull from science class in high school. i was wondering how to clean it so that i can put it into my tank. its all dusty and stuff.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> i have a skull from science class in high school. i was wondering how to clean it so that i can put it into my tank. its all dusty and stuff.


Ah hell just throw a real head in the the P's will take care of cleaning!

J/k obviously No idea?? Rinse/soak it off with salt and water. You probably wouldnt want to use chemicals??? The only thing is there are probably chems in there from when it was originally cleaned with the acids/whatever they use wouldn't there be? Maybe it would mess up your water?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

is it actually bone, or a copy?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

its plastic, its from those full size skeloton's. i dont think it would be covered it chems or nuthin. what about boiling it?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the top of it. It looks like your science teacher was a Yale graduate.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> its plastic, its from those full size skeloton's. i dont think it would be covered it chems or nuthin. what about boiling it?


OH... I thought it was REAL!!!
How do you clean you aquarium decor? do the same I would think I cant imagine it being that dirty.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

if its plastic then you shouldnt boil it as it would probably warp, just scrub with some warm water, add some salt if you want to sterilise it. it should be fine.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The acids from peach juice would probably clean it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is there the possibility that the plastic will contain chemicals that might be leached into the water?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I would first check to make sure that it does not float...

If it doesn't rinse/wipe it down with clean warm water. Boiling plastic will cause it to warp.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Two plasticizers I know about are phthalates and vinyl chloride. If it has phthalates and they leach out they resemble female hormones in structure but have no effect in small concentrations and if it has vinyl chloride it should smell like fresh dry cleaning and it is a carcinogen and causes nerve damage. Vinyl Chloride is less likely I would say.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Is there the possibility that the plastic will contain chemicals that might be leached into the water?


I wondered the same.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

its checked before. i wish i still had some of the rest of the skeleton. i hade the hole thing but i only kept the skull. that would be cool have the upper torso of a human body in my tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> its checked before. i wish i still had some of the rest of the skeleton. i hade the hole thing but i only kept the skull. that would be cool have the upper torso of a human body in my tank.


Yeah it would, I think I am more into the natural thing now myself.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

it doesn't seem like an odd type of plastic or nothing.its is not coated with any varnish or anything.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd still test it maybe with a cheap fish before I subjected my expensive fishes to it.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It's up to Jesus, and CONtrary to popular belief, he aint no hippie.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

boil it then pour some vinagar on it and see if it bubbles. if it doesnt id say go for it.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

this made me think of joke I heard some comedian say.

My perfect woman would be 3 feet tall and have a flat head so I could sit my beer on it during blowjobs.

Or something to that affect. he was funnier than me, so he probably said it better.

btw. Its not gonna sink if its plastic, so dont waste your time cleaning it, unless your gonna put a beer on its head.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i plan on filling the brain cavity with gravel and have some kind of cryptocorn in there.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------

